# If You Can't Beat Em, Join Em.



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Realizing all too quickly that the only way I would ever be able to communicate with my husband of 10 years again, would be to pick up a slingshot and take a vested interest in his newest and most obsessive hobby. He made it sound all complicated..I found it quite simple to be honest  Nothing quite equals the feeling you get when you hear that PING on the other end of the lawn indicating that your aim was true. A girl could get used to that feeling.

These shots were at 33' with the Hathcock Mr.Clever uses for hunting. It was a bit big in my hand (minds out of the gutter now), because my hands small, and this Hathcock is made for his. So now, aside from cooking the delicious animals my husband brings home in his man purse, I can aim to shoot my own dinner one day 

How's my form fellas?






Cheers,

Mrs Moniker

(proudly eating squirrel since 2013)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mrs. Clever Monicker. Maybe your husband can pick you up a small size Hathcock Sniper.

Oh ya almost forgot the answer to your question. Yes. I really like your form. lol


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Great shooting. Im scared to get my lady involved cause she might shoot as good as Mrs Clever. Id never live it down if she out shot me lol.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shooting Mrs. CM. Welcome to the forum. I congratulate you on picking up one of your hubby's hobbies. Which one of your hobbies is he now going to take up? Lol

Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> Welcome to the forum Mrs. Clever Monicker. Maybe your husband can pick you up a small size Hathcock Sniper.
> 
> Oh ya almost forgot the answer to your question. Yes. I really like your form. lol


I like her form too! Haha.



reset said:


> Great shooting. Im scared to get my lady involved cause she might shoot as good as Mrs Clever. Id never live it down if she out shot me lol.


Are you saying her shooting is better then mine?!?! :O


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum Mrs. Clever Monicker. Maybe your husband can pick you up a small size Hathcock Sniper.
> ...


That was some darn fine shootin. Thats all im a gonna say lol. Dont wanna start anything i cant get outa lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting, and lovely form. Welcome to slingshots!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome. Looks like you're gonna give your hubby a run for his money. Wait till you get one that fits your hand and practice for a couple of weeks. Have fun kiddo.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, everyone that knows me,knows one thing I like more than making slingshot vids is watching them... Welcome to the forum, and a great way to start..

As far as your question.. Well your shooting should answer that . However I will offer up a suggestion, that worked for me with the HTS..

Try holding it upside down ( of course you will have to reband it ) this may be unconventual, but you might find it more comfortable??

Upside down, meaning the handle will be at the bottom rather than the top....

Not sure if this will do anything, but felt adding substance to my post was needed.

LGD


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I wish I had started shooting before the bloody weather got so frigid. Canada is an unforgiving and cold land! Looking forward to increasing my ability and giving Mr.Moniker some healthy competition.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> Welcome to the forum Mrs. Clever Monicker. Maybe your husband can pick you up a small size Hathcock Sniper.
> 
> Oh ya almost forgot the answer to your question. Yes. I really like your form. lol


I am putting the pressure on Mr.Moniker to get me my own  I don't share well.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> Lovely shooting, and lovely form. Welcome to slingshots!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles! I have a feeling I am gonna be fighting with Mr.Moniker over who gets to go shoot and who has to stay behind and watch our brood.

p.s. Your Beard is BEYOND epic.



lightgeoduck said:


> Well, everyone that knows me,knows one thing I like more than making slingshot vids is watching them... Welcome to the forum, and a great way to start..
> 
> As far as your question.. Well your shooting should answer that . However I will offer up a suggestion, that worked for me with the HTS..
> 
> ...


I may just give that a shot LGD! Until I get my own I have to work with what I've got. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi There Mrs. CM,

The vid. would not load on my tab, so I WILL watch it later okay.

Welcome to the forum, and great on taking up Mr. CM's hobby as well.
Although it is not likely my wife ever will, except to may be throw one of my Slingshots at me when she is angry.

But then that is also not likely either.

I trust this may deepen your bond and understanding of the pleasurehe gets from his chosen sport/hobby (?)....

Cheers Allan


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs Clever,

I am impressed and ill all at the same time. Impressed that you shoot that well in so short a time and ill that I feel it took me way to long to be that consistent.

I get totally stoked to hear that someone's Mrs. joins him, and all of us in the fun. More quality time together for you two as well, ehh? :thumbsup:

Welcome!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Mrs Clever,
> 
> I am impressed and ill all at the same time. Impressed that you shoot that well in so short a time and ill that I feel it took me way to long to be that consistent.
> 
> ...


Do we Canadian's really say "ehh?" that much??? It was honestly her first time shooting today... I'm so proud of her. She even tied the SuperSure pouch on, who makes those again?? 

As a side note. I think a girls hotness level increases if she has a slingshot in her hand.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang! Great shooting. Very impressive to have such consistency already. <_< *Jealous*

Hope you have lots of fun. 

Tom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah ha CM, we learn something new each day hey.

A bit of masochistic streak whch I hear there old boy (?)....no point denying it given U typed it .

Huge slightly twisted grin, all in fun mate.

May hook you up with ruthiexxxx, ya never know, she may be able to teach you a thing or a trillion or so.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the slingshot world, Mrs CM! 

That was some pretty sweet shooting... Too sweet for me to believe that this is a new thing for you. Four in a row from 33ft took me AGES to achieve!

Not to mention a whole world better than your husband's camera shooting! :rofl:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ash said:


> Welcome to the slingshot world, Mrs CM!
> 
> That was some pretty sweet shooting... Too sweet for me to believe that this is a new thing for you. Four in a row from 33ft took me AGES to achieve!
> 
> Not to mention a whole world better than your husband's camera shooting! :rofl:


Haha, you ash-hole... my camera shooting was fine!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting! 

Mr. Moniker should be a proud man..


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm Jelly.​


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Mrs Clever,
> 
> I am impressed and ill all at the same time. Impressed that you shoot that well in so short a time and ill that I feel it took me way to long to be that consistent.
> 
> ...


Thanks! What can I say, I like my man, and if I didn't take up shooting I would never see him haha.



ash said:


> Welcome to the slingshot world, Mrs CM!
> 
> That was some pretty sweet shooting... Too sweet for me to believe that this is a new thing for you. Four in a row from 33ft took me AGES to achieve!
> 
> Not to mention a whole world better than your husband's camera shooting! :rofl:


I cross my heart I am a total nube, just mad skilled at everything I guess  h34r: I also have a pretty incredible teacher


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, it wont be long before hes cooking your meals with your squirrels, rabbits and etc. seems to me that the less you know, the better of a shot you are. keep it simple, dont overcomplicate it- its just a frame with rubber bands. keep it up !


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

wecolme...and great shooting...i"m glad my wife got into it as well....we have a lot of fun shooting together....and I have to say she picked up on it fast...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

My wife shoots as well. It fun shooting in the basement together with the fire place on.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Good shooting Ma'am !


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That's fantastic shooting tell that hubby of yours to buy you some new jeans lol well done your a great shot ATB Phil.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice shooting and form cant belive it was your first time !!  
Shoot straight mrs C.m

Danny


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

fantastic mrs clever,like your husband said nothing hotter than a pretty lady with a weapon,and that she knows how to use it,you and him are going to have a blast together you can tell y'all love each other ,but still just a little twinge of competition comes out :wave:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shooting young Lady!

Reminds me of when I showed my Wife how to shoot so long ago... I had a custom Ruger .22 rifle with a scope on it, I was explaining to her all about trigger pull technique etc.. while trying to get her zeroed on some 1" target stickers about 50 yards away.... as I was talking she just picked up the rifle and simply started cutting the X out of them.... You're kind of like that too I see... Mr. Clever has his hands full!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Husband and wife shooting together is the best.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow nice shooting love the hunting vids you guys post! just awesome! post some on youtube!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> wow nice shooting love the hunting vids you guys post! just awesome! post some on youtube!


Youtube is the worst for watching videos now, I have pretty try to avoid youtube if I can.

Vimeo (what I currently use to upload videos) I find has better quality videos and no ads, excellent control over settings as well, and you won't find as many trolls on there.

Love Vimeo!!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

o jeez,shes good! id miss alot,lol,id say better than the mr.!!! lol


----------

